# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  لميس التركية زوجة مسيار بالسر لاحد الشيوخ

## الحصن نيوز

بدأت الممثلة التركية توبا بويكستون والشهيرة بـ"لميس"، بطلة مسلسل "سنوات الضياع،" في تصوير مشاهدها في الجزء الثالث من المسلسل الكوميدي الرمضاني "بيني وبينك"،**والذي تلعب فيه دور "زوجة مسيار" للشيخ "دنحي" الذي يجسد شخصيته الممثل حسن عسيري، واحتاجت توبا إلى تعلم بعض الكلمات بالعربية، لاستخدامها في إطار الدور المنوط بها، وتولى عسيري مهمة تعليمها، التي وصفها بالسهلة "كون الممثلة - الذائعة الصيت عربياً - تمتلك ذاكرة جيدة تساعدها في الحفظ بسرعة". 

وعلى رغم أنها التجربة الأولى لتوبا في مسلسل عربي، إلا أنها تأقلمت سريعاً مع الأجواء، وأبدت حماسة في إنجاز مهمتها الكوميدية القصيرة، وقالت: "أعرف أن لي 


أكثر...

----------

